# alocasia leaf turning brown



## tomh71 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have an Alocasia"polly" growing in my viv. and one of the four leaves is turning yellow-brown. Should I trim this leaf off or just let it be? If I should trim it off, what is the best way to do so? Thanks.

Tom


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

you can just leave it on, it will fall off and decay. Is the alocosia relatively new in your vivarium? If it is, the entire plant might "die" but soon come back as a new plant. This has happened to me and some others.


----------



## tomh71 (Jun 25, 2008)

yes it is new to my viv. I was getting a little nervous as that is my favorite plant in there. Thanks for the info.


----------

